# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Bartole, neka te čuvaju anđeli....

## nevera

Sinoć  se dogodila strašna tragedija, na AC Rijeka-Zagreb ugasila su se 4 života, između ostalih otišao je i mali Bartol.Bartol koji je bio sa nama 6 mjeseci.
Otišao je i Bartolov tata. Mama je izašla iz gorućeg auta sa slomljenom čeljusti i onesvjestila se. Danas je operirana, poznanici mi kažu da još nezna što se dogodilo.
Mamu Ivanu ja poznajem, neki dan mi je ponosno pokazala malog nasmiješenog anđelka, a ja njoj moju curu.
Strašno.
Molim svih koji mogu, da upale svijeću za malenog i tatu....

Zbogom Bartole, čuvali te anđeli !

----------


## Mukica

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Irchi

Upravo sam gledala o toj tragediji. Strašno.

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bubica

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## la11

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sanjica

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## buby

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## demat

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nika

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bomballurina

> Mamu Ivanu ja poznajem, neki dan mi je ponosno pokazala malog nasmiješenog anđelka, a ja njoj moju curu.



 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## apricot

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mara

Pozdrav anđelu   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pikulica

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Suncem.m.

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Ibili

Pa šta se to događa na cestama???
 :Crying or Very sad:  
Za malog Bartola i siroče Tomicu iz Konjščine...
 :Heart:

----------


## martinaP

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Stravično.... Kako će Ivana nastaviti živjeti, ne smijem ni pokušati zamisliti taj ponor užasa...

I nadam se da Bartol nije patio...

 :Sad:

----------


## nevera

Hvala Vam svima, neznam i ne smijem zamisliti kako će Ivana dalje....Bartol je bio prvo i jedino dijete, na početku jednog divnog braka...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lucija05

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pipi1

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## retha

Ajme,jadna majka..trebat ce joj puno snage,hrabrosti..  :Heart:  
Tuzna prica..  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## martinaP

> Stravično.... Kako će Ivana nastaviti živjeti, ne smijem ni pokušati zamisliti taj ponor užasa...


Ne znam... ja bi skočila s prve stine...

----------


## bucka

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Ineska

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  




> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Stravično.... Kako će Ivana nastaviti živjeti, ne smijem ni pokušati zamisliti taj ponor užasa...
> 
> 
> Ne znam... ja bi skočila s prve stine...


Upravo ovako...

----------


## iva9

Za malog anđela  :Saint:  .Mami zelim ogromnu snagu za prezivjeti ovakvo nesto sto ja nebi mogla.Prestrasno.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## irenas

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## tweety

:Heart:   za andjela

----------


## egemama

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kovke

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ana.m

:Crying or Very sad:  
Ja ne znam kako bih mogla dalje živjeti nakon ovako nečega, želim da mama od nekuda smogne puno snage za dalje jer ovo što se dogodilo je pretužno i...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Heart:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mirta30

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kli_kli

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lidali

:Crying or Very sad:  Stravično...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nela

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mishkica

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tinkie winkie

zbogom mali anđele, i nek tvoje malo svjetlo bude utjeha i oslonac tvojim najmilijima...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Rhea

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivona

Bože čuvaj male anđele......i toj majčici daj snage..  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## BubaSanja

Prestrašno!

Daj Bože snage toj jadnoj ženi.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## babylove

kad ovo pišem,suze mi samo teku..nitko nije zavrijedio da mu se nekaj takvog desi. Dajmo svi dio nase pozitivne energije toj mami da uspije podnijeti ovo..  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MIJA 32

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

:Heart:

----------


## Eci

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Deja2

:Crying or Very sad:  
Strašno, za malog Tomicu i Bartola  :Heart:

----------


## lunic

:Crying or Very sad:  
Prestrasno! Daj Bože snage majci!

----------


## Morwen

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Natasa30

:Crying or Very sad:  Strasno  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sanja79

:Crying or Very sad:   :Taps:   Grozno!!!
 :Heart:   Majci...

----------


## kinder

:Crying or Very sad:  , samo tužne vijesti ovih dana

----------


## Minnie

:Heart:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamaja

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Metvica

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Zaista pretužno   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## grendi

Bože čuvaj malog anđela i daj majčici snagu za dalje   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## aries24

:Crying or Very sad:  
majci želim svu snagu ovoga svijeta   :Love:

----------


## Kejt

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Paulita

Pretužno...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tea2

Prestrašna tragedija  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kloklo

Strašno, jadna, jadna žena kako sad dalje, želim joj svu snagu ovog svijeta   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## leonisa

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## passek

:Sad:

----------


## passek

:Sad:

----------


## Ena

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## srecica

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Leina mama

Pročitala sam negdje da je studeni mjesec u kojem se posebno velika pažnja posvećuje upravo djeci, i pomislila da je ovo najtužniji studeni koji pamtim, jer nema dana da na vijestima ne vele kako je neko dijete poginulo ili ostalo siroče   :Crying or Very sad:   . Novine više niti ne želim čitati.

Neka vječna svjetlost svijetli Bartolu, Tomici i ostalim malim anđelima   :Saint:  , a majkama i očevima nek je sva snaga svijeta da to prebrode (iako bih se ja odmah ubila).

Prepretužno   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Tiwi

[quote="Leina mama"]Pročitala sam negdje da je studeni mjesec u kojem se posebno velika pažnja posvećuje upravo djeci, i pomislila da je ovo najtužniji studeni koji pamtim, jer nema dana da na vijestima ne vele kako je neko dijete poginulo ili ostalo siroče   :Crying or Very sad:   . Novine više niti ne želim čitati.

Neka vječna svjetlost svijetli Bartolu, Tomici i ostalim malim anđelima   :Saint: quote]

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Romy

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:  
Mami Ivani želim nadljudske količine snage da to prebrodi, da se NIKADA ne pita zašto je ona to zaslužila, jer nije, želim da svi njeni prijatelji budu uz nju i pokažu joj što je prijateljstvo, ljubav, ljudskost i dobrota i želim joj da na koncu nađe još sreće u životu..
Malenom Bartolu i tati, čuvali vas anđeli nebeski....  :Saint:

----------


## Arkana10

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jaginamamica

prituzno...  :Crying or Very sad:  
odkad sam cula , stalno mislim na tu  zenu... molimo se za nju.   :Heart:

----------


## jaginamamica

prituzno...  :Crying or Very sad:  
odkad sam cula , stalno mislim na tu  zenu... molimo se za nju.   :Heart:

----------


## jkruk1

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jadro

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MARCY

:Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:

----------


## buca

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## seni

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anek

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Heart:

----------


## oka

:Crying or Very sad:   O Bože dragi koja tragedija!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zvrk

> Mami Ivani želim nadljudske količine snage da to prebrodi, da se NIKADA ne pita zašto je ona to zaslužila, jer nije, želim da svi njeni prijatelji budu uz nju i pokažu joj što je prijateljstvo, ljubav, ljudskost i dobrota i želim joj da na koncu nađe još sreće u životu..
> Malenom Bartolu i tati, čuvali vas anđeli nebeski....


Točno tako i ja mislim ali mi suze smetaju da napišem. O, Bože...

----------


## summer

Jedan tren imas sve i cijeli svijet je tvoj, drugi tren ostajes sam i slomljenog srca.... Puno, puno snage i utjehe zelim toj mami i supruzi, a nama svima da uzivamo u tome sto imamo.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## sanja30

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Prestrasno.

Boze, daj snage mami za dalje ... za ovakvu tragediju rijeci su nedovoljne...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------

